# okay what the hell itunes stop being gay (yes i know its me again)



## Vyraura (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay, so the third party agent I use with my iPod, despite being the only one that does everything iTunes does (music, pictures, movies, smart playlists, podcasts, etc.), has the fatally annoying problem of moving all the album artwork over about 5 pixels on the iPod's screen, making this teeny white line. This only applies to artwork added in the program (Floola) and I can't find another third party to do it. (No, furret, yamipod did not help at all.) So I downloaded iTunes to see if it could, since I have my music already backed up and removed all the non-music files from Ipod_Control so that I can keep the playcounts and stuff. (Device is a very important folder :o)

However, iTunes doesn't do a thing with my iPod. I plug it in, tell it to sync, and it ignores the music. It's not deleted and magically redone with the nothing that's in the iTunes library, it isn't touched. The videos and playlists I can see in the iTunes interface, so they were actually copied over, not deleted because there was nothing in the library.

I was actually hoping that it would delete it all, so that I can then import everything from my music folder and get it all back, copy the Ipod_Control back in to restore all data and have the artwork all fixed (then use a different program to add music than Floola until they fix the bug) but I obviously have problems.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 14, 2009)

Why not just restore it to factory settings?...

(Obligatory "iTunes is shit", by the way.)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 14, 2009)

Hence why I use the folders instead of having iTunes make it for me.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 14, 2009)

the problem lies in the fact that if I copy the folders into itunes, it treats them as new songs, and registers 0 playcounts, etc, and doesn't even properly sync them (nothing changes on the ipod even though it can be seen).


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 15, 2009)

Are iTunes playcounts really that important? Especially when there are infinitely better ways of tracking your listening habits? :/


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 15, 2009)

fuck iTunes and use something good like Mediamonkey


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 15, 2009)

Or Winamp.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 15, 2009)

Watershed said:


> fuck iTunes and use something good like Mediamonkey


I hope you're kidding.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 16, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Are iTunes playcounts really that important? Especially when there are infinitely better ways of tracking your listening habits? :/


I'd like to keep what's already been tracked, thank you. So yes, unless you suggest a very sound good way that I can somehow be pre-modified to account for what's already recorded.





Watershed said:


> fuck iTunes and use something good like Mediamonkey


Mediamonkey is one of the many programs inferior to Floola in function, assuming the wikipedia comparison is accurate (it is for the ones i've tried).



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Or Winamp.


Same as above.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 16, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> I'd like to keep what's already been tracked, thank you. So yes, unless you suggest a very sound good way that I can somehow be pre-modified to account for what's already recorded.


If it's truly necessary, I'm afraid there isn't a whole lot you can do.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 19, 2009)

yes there is, the problem is not with the playcounts, its the fact that itunes plain isnt working.

PLUG IPOD IN
HELLO, I AM SYNCING
DONE SYNCING
NOTHING HAPPENS LOL HAHA


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 22, 2009)

Floola is shit. Use Sharepod, it doesn't fuck up your iPod.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 23, 2009)

honestly I don't know what you all hate about iTunes. 

"I want a program that plays music and looks at least decently aesthetically pleasing. oh look, there's one that comes with my computer. I think I'll use it."


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 24, 2009)

not all of us use a mac


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah, I'm aware. That was just my reason for using it.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 24, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> honestly I don't know what you all hate about iTunes.
> 
> "I want a program that plays music and looks at least decently aesthetically pleasing. oh look, there's one that comes with my computer. I think I'll use it."


closed source
bulky
no digital sound projection settings
no real dB gain settings
no tag management
poor equalization
few playback settings
terrible ui
no components or addons
absolutely horrific codec compatibility
no playlist queues
poor conversion and ripping with no support for external codecs

(among other things)


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 24, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Floola is shit. Use Sharepod, it doesn't fuck up your iPod.


Sharepod doesn't do half the things floola does, floola has one fault and that's making a thin white line on the left side of album arts in the artist menu. I'm thinking of just ignoring it until they update and fix it, because iTunes still doesn't work and it's not worth it since I can fix my iPod without iTunes now anyway.


----------

